# Growth process of my Manueli



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Guys,

First of all, I would like say hello to all the members of this forum. This will be my first post, and hopefully not my last .......

Anyway, I own a Manueli (as you can see from the picture) for some years now. This piranha grows quite slowly ..... To show you some of the progress he made, I have included a picture. From this picture, you can see that my baby has become a youngster now. Can't wait to see him as a adult though ......


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Welcome to the site bro....great looking manny I also have one about 8-9"s, nice to see how you took some pics as he grew you can see major growth...How big of a tank is he in and what is his diet...Great looking Manny









btw:How big is your manny


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

bmpower007 said:


> Welcome to the site bro....great looking manny I also have one about 8-9"s, nice to see how you took some pics as he grew you can see major growth...How big of a tank is he in and what is his diet...Great looking Manny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he lives on its own in a tank of 250 gallon:










I haven't really measured him accurately, but I quess his length is somewhere between and 10-12'''s. Since the end of 2005, he lives in a much bigger tank. This really induced a small growth-spurt. I feed him primarily shrimps, pollack and small feeders from the pond nearby.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

THats a awesome looking setup...very nice


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

wow 240gal tank for one manny, hes gonna grow HUGE

BTW WELCOME TO THE SITE, Every question will be answered here, these guys know what there talking about!

get a closer shot of the tank ?


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's a somewhat larger picture of Manny:










Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Although I've been a member of the Dutch counterpart of piranha-fury, I have no idea why I just woke up today with the idea to register myself here ......


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

wow! he is a beautiful fish, his lower jaw is really big! awesome setup too! i cant wait to see him as an adult


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a really nice looking manny i really want one of those . . . but i already got about 13 red bellys and 1 hollandi


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury!
Good job growing him out. 
What kind of diet has he been used to?


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Welcome to P-Fury!
> Good job growing him out.
> What kind of diet has he been used to?


Thank you!

I feed him primarily shrimps, pollack and small feeders from the pond nearby. He seems to do well eating that.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Amazing looking Manny and set up you got there. Very good job raising him up like that. Not that much peoples have the time and patient to raise piranha from little to big.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

What an awesome looking Manny. Congratulations and its really nice to see the growth of it. Mine's only 5" but it will get there.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW! Stunning piranha dude.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is an impressive set up you have there I like that manueli man he is nice looking congrats..
Welcome to the site and again nice photos man I like your tank


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

youve done well to keep and grow him for that amount of time , he looks chunkier than most, a very rare fish


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wow. that is an amazing fish!!

i havent seen very many at that size. you have done an incredible job raising it!!!

that is a seriously kickass manuelli!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow an amazing manuelli


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is probably the biggest Manny I have seen on this site...mine is a solid 5" ...and a 200 plus tank to himself...nice..


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Awesome fish !

best Manny i've seen

welcome to the forum

daz


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Awsome fish one question though the first pic of your fish. If this is the first time you have been on this site how did the first picture of your fish get into the piranha fury, piranha information section its been there for a long time . top right hand corner

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=11


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> Awsome fish one question though the first pic of your fish. If this is the first time you have been on this site how did the first picture of your fish get into the piranha fury, piranha information section its been there for a long time . top right hand corner
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=11


Wow, i'm very impressed about your sharpness ..... Let me explain the first picture. The first picture of Manny is not actually Manny himself. Almost 5 years ago, I bought 2 Manny's the same time (by accident, the shop owner believed they were "golden piranha's". Soon, these boys started to dislike each other. Several pieces of meat were interchanged as a result. Thus, I sold one piranha to Jonas Hansel. He's been quite active on this forum in the past. However, since I have no picture of my own Manny that dates back to 2003, I borrowed the image of his twin-brother! Probably, Jonas has posted the same picture in the past on this forum. Unfortunately, the Manny on that picture (from Jonas) died for mysterious reasons. So, that's the story of this picture! Once again, you've impressed me.

The tank is decorated with a back-to-nature wall (don't know if thats the correct word for it). They actually took a cast from the Amazon river to make it! So, Manny feels really at home (apart from his typically Dutch tankmates). An Eheim 3 professional helps to clean the place up. On top, a Arcadia with 4 T5 lamps is installed. I'm quite happy with the tank, and I believe that Manny really needs that space to feel good. Not many Manny's grow old and big in captivity. It might be due to their living space, I don't know.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

You have done a great job with him, you should be very pleased.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranja said:


> Awsome fish one question though the first pic of your fish. If this is the first time you have been on this site how did the first picture of your fish get into the piranha fury, piranha information section its been there for a long time . top right hand corner
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=11


Wow, i'm very impressed about your sharpness ..... Let me explain the first picture. The first picture of Manny is not actually Manny himself. Almost 5 years ago, I bought 2 Manny's the same time (by accident, the shop owner believed they were "golden piranha's". Soon, these boys started to dislike each other. Several pieces of meat were interchanged as a result. Thus, I sold one piranha to Jonas Hansel. He's been quite active on this forum in the past. However, since I have no picture of my own Manny that dates back to 2003, I borrowed the image of his twin-brother! Probably, Jonas has posted the same picture in the past on this forum. Unfortunately, the Manny on that picture (from Jonas) died for mysterious reasons. So, that's the story of this picture! Once again, you've impressed me.

The tank is decorated with a back-to-nature wall (don't know if thats the correct word for it). They actually took a cast from the Amazon river to make it! So, Manny feels really at home (apart from his typically Dutch tankmates). An Eheim 3 professional helps to clean the place up. On top, a Arcadia with 4 T5 lamps is installed. I'm quite happy with the tank, and I believe that Manny really needs that space to feel good. Not many Manny's grow old and big in captivity. It might be due to their living space, I don't know.
[/quote]

lol. that should put all the haters to rest (about the pic).

it's quite the setup you have there. how often do you feed him and what do you feed him?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have had some great growth and maturity on that fellow, but now I can see why! He is spoiled rotten and has that whole tank to himself!








~Taylor~


----------



## pistol (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing fish and setup man, looks good


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome fish! I didn't think they got that big. I have wanted one for a while now.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love seeing 1 fish in a huge tank wish more people did that..good job..

Feed it well and take great care of it and it will grow for you till it's time is out..

Good luck growing it out...


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> Awsome fish one question though the first pic of your fish. If this is the first time you have been on this site how did the first picture of your fish get into the piranha fury, piranha information section its been there for a long time . top right hand corner
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=11


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

that is one amazing looking manni... def. one of the biggest on here and absolutely amazing setup


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

The nicest manueli Ive ever seen, and one of the nicest tanks Ive ever seen. Very Very nice job sir.


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

RB 32 said:


> I love seeing 1 fish in a huge tank wish more people did that..good job..
> 
> Feed it well and take great care of it and it will grow for you till it's time is out..
> 
> Good luck growing it out...


You won't believe the inner struggle I have to fight once and a while ..... sell Manny, get yourself a shoal of RB's .... Then Manny looks at me with his puppy eyes, to make me feel bad about getting rid of him. But really, having such a big tank for only one fish









At the other hand, I think "we" must try to grow a large Manny. That would be lovely, and considering all the warm words of you guys, I HAVE TO GO ON! It is in some way an experiment to see whether a Manueli in captivity requires a large tank to seriously grow up. And when he reaches his full length, all that time waiting will be paid back. For instance, I will then have a final solution for the cat-problem in my back yard.


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> You have had some great growth and maturity on that fellow, but now I can see why! He is spoiled rotten and has that whole tank to himself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is even more spoiled rotten: new tankmates are not welcomed the way you normally would welcome somebody. Doesn't want to share 1cm^3 of water with others .....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranja said:


> I love seeing 1 fish in a huge tank wish more people did that..good job..
> 
> Feed it well and take great care of it and it will grow for you till it's time is out..
> 
> Good luck growing it out...


You won't believe the inner struggle I have to fight once and a while ..... sell Manny, get yourself a shoal of RB's .... Then Manny looks at me with his puppy eyes, to make me feel bad about getting rid of him. But really, having such a big tank for only one fish









At the other hand, I think "we" must try to grow a large Manny. That would be lovely, and considering all the warm words of you guys, I HAVE TO GO ON! It is in some way an experiment to see whether a Manueli in captivity requires a large tank to seriously grow up. And when he reaches his full length, all that time waiting will be paid back. For instance, I will then have a final solution for the cat-problem in my back yard.
[/quote]

its good to see the comments have at least ignited some of your lost passion for that manuelli. it is really a great looking fish. it's better in your hands than anyone elses. losing that thing would really suck


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Awesome fish! I didn't think they got that big. I have wanted one for a while now.


Just go for it, you will not regret it!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

just one word....: IMPRESSIVE!!!! 
Tommy


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

wow he is really nice! def the best ive seen yet.

my mannie is in a very similar size tank and like youve said it has sparked a growth spurt.i also belive they are very active piranha and need plenty of swimming space.
how many times a day do you feed him?
is he aggressive towards you?
and can you please get us a small vid of him!!!!!
also how high is he?

sorry for the million question but im very interested and would love mine to look like that one day!!!

gasman


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Just WOW!

First off, welcome to P-Fury!
Second, that Manny is extremely impressive. Great job of documenting his growth. Plus, great job growing him. His color is amazing!
Third, you tank set up is great! Love the plants, etc....

What a small world, you know Judazzz (Jonas). Yeah, he has done some great work in the pass about documentation here at P-Fury, and Aquascape (species profiles). I hope he is doing well!

Again, thanks for sharing and welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

piranja said:


> I love seeing 1 fish in a huge tank wish more people did that..good job..
> 
> Feed it well and take great care of it and it will grow for you till it's time is out..
> 
> Good luck growing it out...


You won't believe the inner struggle I have to fight once and a while ..... sell Manny, get yourself a shoal of RB's .... Then Manny looks at me with his puppy eyes, to make me feel bad about getting rid of him. But really, having such a big tank for only one fish









At the other hand, I think "we" must try to grow a large Manny. That would be lovely, and considering all the warm words of you guys, I HAVE TO GO ON! It is in some way an experiment to see whether a Manueli in captivity requires a large tank to seriously grow up. And when he reaches his full length, all that time waiting will be paid back. For instance, I will then have a final solution for the cat-problem in my back yard.
[/quote]

you must go on till the end no question about it, you owe it to yourself and the piranha world! a shoal of rbs aint worth a rub in comparison


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> What a small world, you know Judazzz (Jonas). Yeah, he has done some great work in the pass about documentation here at P-Fury, and Aquascape (species profiles). I hope he is doing well!
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing and welcome to P-Fury!


Yes, the world is small, indeed. 5 years ago, I drove my car all the way up to the North of Holland to bring Jonazzz his Manueli. At this moment, he is not into piranha's, but favors his pleco's (what went wrong with him). BTW, he is doing well at the moment!


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

gasman said:


> wow he is really nice! def the best ive seen yet.
> 
> my mannie is in a very similar size tank and like youve said it has sparked a growth spurt.i also belive they are very active piranha and need plenty of swimming space.
> how many times a day do you feed him?
> ...


No worrys about the questions! Here are some answers:

There is a small movie on Youtube: 



Already some time ago, but hey, at least a video on demand!

I feed him every other day: shrimps, pollack or feeders (no goldfish but some local fishes from a small canal). That's basically it. Since he moved to the big tank, his apetite increased! Now, he leaves no scraps and eats everything.

Everything that moves attracks him. If you sit in front of the glass, and e.g. move your hand, he'll come for you ..... He's pretty active lately and swims a lot from the left to the right of the tank. The other day, when i was cleaning the tank, he tipped my finger with his nose. Obviously, I was too close in his vicinity so he gave me a warning. Very remarkable! It tells me that a piranha warns you first by doing so. I think if the item in his vicinity is small, it will be shreddered. But my hand/arm is large and still has some respect. So he tipped me! Isn't that funny? Don't know if you can call that agression. More like irritation .....

His height? I have no idea, but i will try to do some measurements at home!

Do you also have some pics of your Manny? I would like to see them!


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

[/quote]

you must go on till the end no question about it, you owe it to yourself and the piranha world! a shoal of rbs aint worth a rub in comparison
[/quote]

Amen!


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

piranja said:


> wow he is really nice! def the best ive seen yet.
> 
> my mannie is in a very similar size tank and like youve said it has sparked a growth spurt.i also belive they are very active piranha and need plenty of swimming space.
> how many times a day do you feed him?
> ...


No worrys about the questions! Here are some answers:

There is a small movie on Youtube: 



Already some time ago, but hey, at least a video on demand!

I feed him every other day: shrimps, pollack or feeders (no goldfish but some local fishes from a small canal). That's basically it. Since he moved to the big tank, his apetite increased! Now, he leaves no scraps and eats everything.

Everything that moves attracks him. If you sit in front of the glass, and e.g. move your hand, he'll come for you ..... He's pretty active lately and swims a lot from the left to the right of the tank. The other day, when i was cleaning the tank, he tipped my finger with his nose. Obviously, I was too close in his vicinity so he gave me a warning. Very remarkable! It tells me that a piranha warns you first by doing so. I think if the item in his vicinity is small, it will be shreddered. But my hand/arm is large and still has some respect. So he tipped me! Isn't that funny? Don't know if you can call that agression. More like irritation .....

His height? I have no idea, but i will try to do some measurements at home!

Do you also have some pics of your Manny? I would like to see them!
[/quote]

heres some pics of mine and theres a vid link on there as well.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=156745

thx for the imfo!
(your tank even looks the same design as mine as well lol)
gasman


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

would be good if you could get a measurement of him , im sure there would be a huge difference between 10 and 12ins, hes mine at 7inshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmghQFsEhVM...ated&search= i wonder how big sweetooth is now


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are some fine Manny's guys!









Do you have any idea how many manny's (







) are around here on the forum? In the Netherlands, there are only three.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Veryyyy ncieee


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Your tank is amazing looking and good job on sticking with your fish. Not many in the hobby actually have the patience to keep their piranha for the long haul. Make sure to post your tank in the aquatic plant section and give us some specs.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

very nice setup
im sure he enjoys all that room to himself too

i thought i recognised that first pic from somewhere as soon as i saw it but didnt remember where
when you said the fought when you had the 2 of them the one you sold did it get bit on its shoulder just above its snout cuz it looks like there is an indent from a bit?

very good looking fish and i love the background


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice makes me wanna sell my reds and get a manny but i cant get rid of my pride and joy


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

piranja said:


> Those are some fine Manny's guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And one of them is mine!
Great story so far Piranja .


----------



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Those are some fine Manny's guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And one of them is mine!
Great story so far Piranja .
[/quote]

Hi Dexter,

Be carefull of Manny, otherwise we loose 33,3% of the Dutch Manny population .....


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Great setup and a stunning manny you have there


















locust said:


> would be good if you could get a measurement of him , im sure there would be a huge difference between 10 and 12ins, hes mine at 7inshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmghQFsEhVM...ated&search= i wonder how big sweetooth is now


My manny didn't grow as much which is expected when they reach 10"


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

piranja said:


> Yes, the world is small, indeed. 5 years ago, I drove my car all the way up to the North of Holland to bring Jonazzz his Manueli. At this moment, he is not into piranha's, but favors his pleco's (what went wrong with him). BTW, he is doing well at the moment!


Thanks for the update!! Yeah, I understand his passion. I used to be into the rare and exotic pleco's as well.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

the pic is gone would you mind reposting it?


----------



## piranhovios (May 31, 2009)

perfect your fish...this i think this is the same manny!! what size is your manny when you bought it? and how many years it takes to grow up in 11-12"?? I ask because iam an owner of a manny and in one year i already have the fish is growing up about 1/2 "+...now is about 7"

P.S.sorry for my bad english ia m from Greece...


----------

